# Where Is The Most Remarkable Place You've Had A Pint Of Guinness?



## tekkedup (26/6/09)

Hi Guys,

Im working with Guinness to chat with Guinness fans online. I thought youd be interested in hearing about an intriguing request direct from Guinness Master Brewer Fergal Murray. As part of Guinness 250th anniversary of signing the lease at St. James gate, Fergal is asking Guinness lovers to tell him where their most remarkable place to drink Guinness would be?

Fergals most remarkable place is the Keg Plant at St. James Gate Brewery, Dublin, home of Guinness and he gives us a sneak peak of his favourite location in this Facebook video. It would be great to hear from you about the most remarkable place youd like to raise a glass of Guinness.

Simply leave a comment on the Facebook link to let us know.

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?ref=search&a...5181&ref=mf

Best wishes,

J

Please drink Guinness responsibly. www.drinkIQ.com <http://www.drinkIQ.com> . www.guinness.com <http://www.guinness.com>
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (26/6/09)

tekkedup said:


> Fergal is asking Guinness lovers to tell him where their most remarkable place to drink Guinness would be?



Um. In my mouth?

BTW your link goes through to 500 Guinness people. Am I supposed to click on Alec Guinness? Caffe Guinness or some other family member of Guinness ancestry?

Or do you have to be logged into facebook to get this thingy to work?


----------



## dj1984 (26/6/09)

IMO Guinness tast's like :icon_vomit: here, most probably tast's better over there.


----------



## np1962 (26/6/09)

dj1984 said:


> IMO Guinness tast's like :icon_vomit: here, most probably tast's better over there.



DJ,
Aussie Guinness is certainly different.
Having tasted it around Europe and USA and even in Africa I can say the best pint I ever had was at the top of St James's Gate the day before St Patricks Day 2001.
Or maybe my judgement was clouded by the view!  

Nige


----------



## tourist (26/6/09)

In an Irish pub in Prague in '97 - I was astounded at how good it tasted and went back there several times. Apparently they imported from Ireland, so it was the real deal.

I have now come to the realisation that I was doing something very, very silly.


----------



## kevin_smevin (26/6/09)

Another for St James gate just last year. Also a small pub on the island on Inishmore (on of the aran islands, where father ted was filmed i think) overlooking the water. Very nice.


----------



## RobW (26/6/09)

In a mock English pub in Sapa, Nth Vietnam.


----------



## schooey (26/6/09)

Anywhere without viral marketing, it makes the beer taste a little sour...


----------



## porky (26/6/09)

Don't recall the name of the pub, but it was in the Temple Bar district in Dublin...
Just the best. 

Had a draft here in Bundaberg, couldn't tell it from local mega swill. 
Just the worst.

Cheers, 
Bud


----------



## wessmith (26/6/09)

Dirty Nellies on the road from Shannon to Limerick

Wes


----------



## white.grant (26/6/09)

schooey said:


> Anywhere without viral marketing, it makes the beer taste a little sour...




word


----------



## BoilerBoy (26/6/09)

Dublin 1998. 
Was taken to a pub in the outskirts somewhere and was told I couldn't leave without having one, which I wasn't happy about as I didn't like the stuff I've had home here. 
There It tasted totally different, I had several and just sat back and watched the locals arrive with there flutes, guitars all kinds of instruments, where they sang all night in the haze of cigarette smoke.

It was just oh so Irish, its still horrible here, but the memory is nice.

BB


----------



## eric8 (26/6/09)

In Dingle, Ireland '95. Like Boilerboy, I hated it here, but had to try it over there. I ended up having about 8 pints of it. Talked with a local family for hours, and then went and had pizza, if I recall correctly, had a shocking hangover the next day!


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/09)

I presume the OP is talking about the rather thin and tasteless nitrokeg version. Our Foreign Extra Stout 6% version however is a very nice drop (not available in the UK and Ireland) and although not quite the calibre of Coopers Stout or Sheaf Stout etc it's a good stout for six bucks a tallie. It's also a historical remnant of the genuine FES tradition where Guinness is still brewed to various high gravity versions in places like Africa and the Caribbean etc. As such it's really an iconic drink much like Coopers Sparkling. I drink it often. 

Often on the forum when I hear people knocking local Guinness I wonder if posters are actually aware that there are three entirely different versions of Guinness in Australia

The 4.3% version on Nitrokeg
The widget can imported from the UK
The 6% foreign extra stout which is in tallies and six packs.
Before commenting on Guinness as if it's a uniform beer they should get out and sample all three, I can assure you that eyebrows will be raised.

On topic: Bribie Island RSL, that's about as exotic as it got.  
Off topic: last night at BABBs meeting mini comp they snuck a tallie of Coopers commercial stout into the judging and it came about fifth for the evening IIRC  . Moral: brew your own to a good recipe.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Often on the forum when I hear people knocking local Guinness I wonder if posters are actually aware that there are three entirely different versions of Guinness in Australia
> 
> The 4.3% version on Nitrokeg
> The widget can imported from the UK
> ...



Quite like the three stouts I can buy around here .. Guinness FES, Coopers and Carlton's Wheatsheaf. Have no real preference as any stout is good stout in my opinion - the first two in long necks are quite rare in Tuross / Moruya but I always seem to find some on trips away. Had a Wheatie last night - different but still very drinkable !

Don't really fancy the tap / can Guinness - agreeing with you. Flat, insipid .. after the 4th one you barely notice though ..  

Coopers on got 5th at BABBs - please get me the recipes for the other 4 !


----------



## cdbrown (26/6/09)

My favourite would have been the guinness I poured while doing the tour of St James Gate. Second would be in Edinborough for the 06/07 Hogmanay which got rained out. We spent the night in Scruffy Murphys knocking back pint after pint of the black stuff.... The toilets were not a happy place the next day.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/6/09)

schooey said:


> Anywhere without viral marketing, it makes the beer taste a little sour...


How about we all get free marketing on the Guinness site? <_< That would improve its taste.
GB


----------



## bconnery (26/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Off topic: last night at BABBs meeting mini comp they snuck a tallie of Coopers commercial stout into the judging and it came about fifth for the evening IIRC  . Moral: brew your own to a good recipe.


Actually I think it was even lower...
Rogue Mocha Porter got equal first. Moral: Buy Rogue ...

Most remarkable place? My Perfect Pint of Guinness. I can pour one. I've got a certificate and everything


----------



## eamonnfoley (26/6/09)

Sorry, but I dont have huge respect for a company that allows such rubbish to to brewed under its name (Especially when Guinness brewed in Ireland is pretty good). Most people I know dont like Guinness - but all they know is the aussie version - :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: 

Its ironic- In Ireland they have little Guinness quality control vans that visit pubs and ensure the Guinness is up to the expected standard. I've seen them on the road. Actually despite their lack of variety - the Irish run pubs very well - beer is always kept well. So having a pint of Guinness in Ireland is always very pleasurable.

Now a pint of brass monkey stout at sail and anchor - thats a dry stout!


----------



## HoppingMad (26/6/09)

schooey said:


> Anywhere without viral marketing, it makes the beer taste a little sour...



:lol: Nicely put!

+1


----------



## Philthy79 (26/6/09)

foles said:


> Its ironic- In Ireland they have little Guinness quality control vans that visit pubs and ensure the Guinness is up to the expected standard. I've seen them on the road. Actually despite their lack of variety - the Irish run pubs very well - beer is always kept well. So having a pint of Guinness in Ireland is always very pleasurable.



My cousin is one of these.... had a bit of fun helping him with his job for a week in the west of Ireland...


----------



## felten (26/6/09)

I've had some pretty bad widget cans that tasted distinctly like aluminum. That's what inspired me to start home brewing in the first place.. that and the futurama ep where they brew beer inside bender.

Best place I've had guinness was on tap at celtic club on queen st.


----------



## Tony M (26/6/09)

In Ireland about 20 years ago, in too many pubs to remember. I never crossed the border into Ulster as it was truly dark territory then, but I'm sure there is no such thing as a bad guinness anywhere on that island. I think that the music, the camaraderie (once it was determined that we were not Poms) and the general cosy (read smoky) atmosphere made it a memorable rite of passage for any beer drinker.
The most unusual place I found a guinness was Moscow in 1996, a true indication that Perestrioka was taking hold.
The worst? Somewhere in New York State that same year. They just didn't have a clue. Its the only time I've sent back a beer and asked for water. The ultimate insult!


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/09)

Definitely Brewery fresh at the Guinness Museum at St. Jame's Gate. You get a free pint on the tour. I hit the jackpot because I had my wife, daughter & father in law with me who didn't want theirs. I walked out of that tour a little munted.  

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/6/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Um. In my mouth?
> 
> BTW your link goes through to 500 Guinness people. Am I supposed to click on Alec Guinness? Caffe Guinness or some other family member of Guinness ancestry?
> 
> Or do you have to be logged into facebook to get this thingy to work?



Always remember that Alec Guinness is genuine class.




Grantw said:


> word



number






...anyway, I suppose the only time in recent memory where I've really enjoyed a guinness was in Tel Aviv, in a fantastic pub full of great people. It had nothing to do with the beer.


----------



## Aaron (26/6/09)

Apparently you like to serve it with a large portion of spam.


----------

